# STRUT RUB in the news



## SpartacusGTO (Feb 7, 2007)

check this out. maybe they will do something now



> *Investigation: Tires Rubbing Cars' Supension Could Explode*
> February 13, 2007​
> CLEVELAND -- A 5 On Your Side investigation uncovered a potentially deadly defect in thousands of cars across the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Its about damn time a report like this has been made. I know of a couple of GTOs with this problem that have been taken to dealers near me and they won't do crap saying that all it needs is a new alignment and is not covered under warranty, even though one of the tires I saw was down to the belts and only had like 8,000 miles on it.


----------



## bigdawg77 (Nov 5, 2006)

socal gto said:


> Its about damn time a report like this has been made. I know of a couple of GTOs with this problem that have been taken to dealers near me and they won't do crap saying that all it needs is a new alignment and is not covered under warranty, even though one of the tires I saw was down to the belts and only had like 8,000 miles on it.


This issue has cause I know a forum member here to trade in his GTO because GM refused to do anything and It made myself along time GM fan look at something else as my next car.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

According to dealer its not doing that.

There are no reports of that.

Im telling Lies!

Glad Im rid of mine I should have taken it and had the car crushed for the junk metal it was.


----------

